# love and hate of drywalling and taping



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I was wondering what task guys liked doing in their trade,and hated doing the most .
For taping I hate doing screws,coating and sanding them .
What I like doing best is installing bead,especially bull nose .could do it forever .
I'm guessing most guys hate sanding,but maybe I'm wrong ,sanding don't bother me that much (except screws) .just screws in general are so boring to do,I never get motivated to do them .
For rocking I preferred to be the cutter on the piece in (small) .didn't mind being on the stupid end of the tape measure with the big .
Always hated doing cathedral ceilings ,felt like the sheet was always going to slip on you .
So what do you guys like doing the best,and what would you like to pass the BUCK on, to someone else ?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Taping end:

I don't like touching up.

I do like hanging bead and hand textures.

Hanging:

I could top-out all day long (if I'm getting paid by the hour, and as long as I don't have to lay on a duct and reach around a purlin brace and get poked in the eye by a hang wire)

I don't like putting standups in closets that are too small for them, or stacking 5/8 12 footers on big long walls by myself.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I seriously love every aspect of drywall.haning and finishing.getting to use my automatic tools.every time I try to be neater faster more uniform than my previous job.my own persional best.my favorite is probably rolling and boxing and finishing inside corners..least favorite handsanding inside 3point corners


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i hate running angles! block in /skim , whatever you want to call it. pulling bottoms are the worst. my back aches just thinking about it. i also dislike scaffold work. scaffold work. scaffold work. pays good, but it can kill ya, up down, up down. give me a straight 8 or straight 9. thats gravy.:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm kinda sick of the actual taping part. Just gets a little boring. Coating is nice and relaxing except when I'm on 4 stages of scaffold. I like to tape alone and crank some Iron Maiden. Used to hate off-angles until Ultraflex came out. Now I like doing them cause they turn out so nice. I hate sanding 2 days in a row but sometimes don't have a choice because of the size of some of these shacks up here. 

As for boarding I prefer to do the measuring and cutting cause I usually don't have the most useful tools in the shed for help.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i agree with slinger. not crazy about the taping. it's the coating i like. i also love coating to loud fast music. but i don't always like sanding after those coats.i don't like measuring and cutting beads. i really enjoy skimming large sections of walls and blending a whole bunch of patches into one skim. i enjoy a perfect angle after a good pass with my flusher(i'm still kinda new to them. life would be just fine if i never had to coat another screw again. i really don't mind sanding that much. the boredom of sanding is made up for by seeing my finished work looking good. i really like hanging but get bored of it in a couple days. i also really like banging drywall nails( don't judge me:whistling2. thats just a few of the things i like.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

good topic 2buck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont like hand finishing, after 10years of it and being a dumb arse i woke up, Nothing worst than that hammered body feeling day after day week after week of being a trowel swinging dumb arse, And hand skimming walls and ceilings [email protected]#k that BS. 

I love tools, So now i love all aspects of it and learning to get better at it, Those skinny corners use to piss me off but a bead through the hopper sorts that. :thumbsup:

Working off and having to move about scaffold can suck sometimes, but then i think about being a trowel swing dumb arse again and suddenly its all good.

I Really cant stand customers who play who the cheapest games with all the contractors,:furious: They can piss off, Lucky i dont get many, I did, but then i grew a pair and they dont try it on so much now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Give me the nastiest, sickest rooms/highs in the place to hang. Send the stallions off to mop gravy, I'll climp up and hang/cut the wickedest witch hats and f%$#ed up vaults in all the land. And it'll all fit first try. Promise.

Dislike #1: Scrapping

Dislike #2: Having to be the BS detector when a hired hand wants a day off to get the cat fixed or kids immunized(when momma is at home).


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

Hanging (+) side: when I am on the smart end of the tape. I do the measuring and just shoot them to my partner. (-) side: working w/ a newbie and can't get in the grooove to fly fast. Hard to work w/ someone who can't measure consistantly. aawwwggg....

Taping (+) side: put the earphones on and listening to my music cranked. Working alone, unless I am working w/ someone I like. But taping is a lonely man's sport. Pulling the 2nd coat.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I LOVE TO PRINT OUT THE BILL!  give me the ink.i deserve it.


----------



## TheRustedKnife (Jan 4, 2011)

I like doing screws by hand in long sideways streaks, and seeing how neat and consistent I can get 'em. I find running boxes in general to be boring, especially nail spotters. 

Running an angle head is fun, seeing that quick progress after years of doing them by hand.


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

Hanging:
Not hanging for a period of time makes you sore after a day of hanging.
I like to see how quickly a frame of the future house is turning into the actual house with the walls.
Don't like to cut electrical boxes with live wires in them

Taping:
3way corners, and sanding them.
don't like touching up.

In general:
Hate when somebody's (HO's or workers) stuff and tools all around the place, I'm not a furniture mover.


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dislike #2: Having to be the BS detector when a hired hand wants a day off to get the cat fixed or kids immunized(when momma is at home).


Hey, our momma doesn't drive, guess who's supposed to take kids everywhere?


----------



## englishshane (Feb 9, 2011)

am i crazy. i just love doing all drywall work. but i have to say im not to keen in the screws eather there allways seems to be loads. my dad was a drywaller back home many years ago so i think its in my blood


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Installing bead is my least favourite part of the job. Especially bullnose.

When the HO decides he/she wants bullnose bead, then the HO becomes my least desirable part of the job.

When I do a job where I can't talk the builder/HO out of doing DW window returns, that becomes the least desirable part of the job.

When I can charge extra to do any or all of the above, they don't become so undesirable anymore.


----------



## A1rocker (Jan 8, 2011)

my favorite thing to do is hang standups,by myself


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

double layer5/8 sheetrock on garage ceiling !


----------



## screwyardwork (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a guy his bean bag blew up.and had to clean it up so he was going to be a couple hours late.never heard that one before.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sanding !!!! 230 boards tomorrow .. painters starting Monday .
they have been bugging me all week . [when can we start]
push, push,push,, I have work. they don't . this one won't come out as good as I would like .  you get what you push for!! damn painters


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i never measure bead. unless it's a tight spot. 
i use my thumb nail. tighter cuts..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> sanding !!!! 230 boards tomorrow .. painters starting Monday .
> they have been bugging me all week . [when can we start]
> push, push,push,, I have work. they don't . this one won't come out as good as I would like . you get what you push for!! damn painters


sanding is the best job to do, b/c after that comes the $$$$$$$$$$$$$

I like sanding


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I was wondering what task guys liked doing in their trade,and hated doing the most .
> For taping I hate doing screws,coating and sanding them .
> What I like doing best is installing bead,especially bull nose .could do it forever .
> I'm guessing most guys hate sanding,but maybe I'm wrong ,sanding don't bother me that much (except screws) .just screws in general are so boring to do,I never get motivated to do them .
> ...


I am with you something about bull nose, love installing it:thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Patch and repair can be a pain.. and I will never do any old paint matches again... Last time the paint was correct.. but the codes were not. formula for the paint was change,just a basic stock color,,so when it completely dried,, you had a perfect color match with a slightly different sheen,, just enough to be noticed,, Just wish the guy at the paint store would have noticed the codes before he sent me off to the job with a gallon of re-do
Next time ,, they can pay for a total re-paint.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

moore said:


> i never measure bead. unless it's a tight spot.
> i use my thumb nail. tighter cuts..


Im with ya. I meaure bead as little as I possibly have to. The old thumb trick works pretty well. BUT I do trace my miters on the bead with a trimtex tool when cutting bullnose. I can free hand them but when you have 50 cuts to make it ends up being faster and looking much nicer. IMO


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Love: piecing in and precision work.

Don't love: being forced to piece in because someone didn't order enough sheetrock.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Love: the footage of 54" rock

Don't love: hanging 12' 54" all day by myself

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Love: Big walls

Don't love: when there is too much insulation in them and I can't get the sheet against the wall.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I love hanging 12' stand-ups on commercial.
I love hanging 8' flat, residential.
I love tape, two coating, and sanding to prep for texture. 

I hate texturing.
I hate taping on bad framing.
I hate hanging vaulted lids with a NOOB.
I hate throwing so much scrap rock away.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Checkers said:


> I hate hanging vaulted lids with a NOOB.


Oh man, my back hurts just thinking about it. How about rooms under 12', when your hanging "partner" doesn't know how to do high/low. 






Checkers said:


> I hate throwing so much scrap rock away.


:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'LL GO UP,, YOU GO DOWN... UH...... OUCH!. GO DOWN.. GO DOWN!!!!inch:inch:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> I'LL GO UP,, YOU GO DOWN... UH...... OUCH!. GO DOWN.. GO DOWN!!!!inch:inch:


My old partner was about a foot shorter than me, and our high/low was a thing of grace and beauty.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

I love hanging continous ceilings. I also love double 5/8"(once I'm warmed up) ceilings,it's twice the sheet count without twice the setup...start with a full sheet run then follow with a rip run. I love the angles all the other hangers moan about,when you slap that sheet in and it looks like a gasket its great.

I hate putting on metal bead,bullnose is nice because it pretty much lines itself up and you don't have to lap the corners a 1/4" when hanging.


----------

